# Rigid 2412 Table Saw Stand?



## mrjllj68 (Jan 8, 2012)

I recently acquired a Rigid 2412-1 table saw. I need a mobile base for it to make it work in my small shop. The Herculift seems to the one the Rigid site recommends but they seem to be sold out? Can anyone please recommend a place that might still sell parts for an older saw like this? Or have plans for a mobile base for a heavier saw like this. Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so very much. Jon


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

General makes a robust stand for tablesaws. You may want to check 'em out.


----------



## mrjllj68 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks. I will.


----------

